# 3. Hirschauer MTB-Marathon am 06.07.2008



## scmk-mtb-team (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am 06.07.2008 findet der 3. Hirschauer MTB-Marathon statt. Angeboten wird neben den Distanzen 64km und 96km auch eine vor allem für die Hobbybiker vorgesehene Distanz über 32km. Die Strecke führt vom Freizeitzentrum am Monte Kaolino durch die angrenzenden Höhenzüge über Schotter- und Waldwege mit zahlreichen Singletrailpassagen. Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der Webseite www.scmk.org  Dort auf die Veranstaltung "3. Hirschauer OTV-Mountainbike-Marathon" klicken. Für Fragen zur Veranstaltung stehen wir euch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------

